# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մարզասրահ թե յոգա

## affectionate

Բարև բոլորին, ակումբում նորեկ եմ ու առաջին գրառումներիցս է, թեման բացել եմ սպորտ բաժնում, քանի որ ցանկանում եմ  որ այստեղ յոգային անդրադառնանք միայն որպես սպորտ: Գիտեմ, որ ակումբում ստաժավոր յոգեր կան  :Smile: , ուզում եմ կարծիք հարցնել, արդյոք ավելի արդյունավետ է զբաղվել յոգայով մարմինը կարգի բերելու, մկաններ զարգացնելու համար, թե տանջվել մարզասրահում այնուամենայնիվ պետք է: Հուսով եմ կարձագանքեք :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև բոլորին, ակումբում նորեկ եմ ու առաջին գրառումներիցս է, թեման բացել եմ սպորտ բաժնում, քանի որ ցանկանում եմ  որ այստեղ յոգային անդրադառնանք միայն որպես սպորտ: Գիտեմ, որ ակումբում ստաժավոր յոգեր կան , ուզում եմ կարծիք հարցնել, արդյոք ավելի արդյունավետ է զբաղվել յոգայով մարմինը կարգի բերելու, մկաններ զարգացնելու համար, թե տանջվել մարզասրահում այնուամենայնիվ պետք է: Հուսով եմ կարձագանքեք


Ես արդեն երկուսուկես տարի ա, ինչ յոգայով եմ զբաղվում: Շաբաթը մեկից վեց պարապմունք հաճախականությամբ, նայած երբ ինչքան ժամանակ եմ ունենում: Դժգոհ չեմ: Յոգան մի քանի առավելություն ունի ժեշտի վրա մարմին ծռելու համեմատ.
1. Պարապմունքից ժամանակ չես քրտնում, հետևաբար դուշ ընդունելու կարիք չկա: Կարող ես միանգամից ուզածդ տեղը գնալ
2. Յոգան ավելի անվնաս է. վնասվածքների ռիսկը փոքր է
3. Յոգայով զբաղվելիս ինքդ քո մարմնի հետ ծանոթանում ես, հետաքրքիր բաներ հայտնաբերում, մինչդեռ արագ-արագ վարժություններ անելիս էդպիսի նրբություններ չես նկատում
4. Յոգան ձանձրալի չէ: Անընդհատ նույն շարժումները կրկնելու փոխարեն տարբեր դիրքեր ես փորձարկում, նկատում առաջընթացդ
5. Յոգան մարմինն ավելի բնական տեսքի է բերում

Ընդհանրապես, իմ լուծումը մարզասրահում յոգայով զբաղվելն է: Բայց լավ ուսուցիչ ունենալը շատ կարևոր է:

----------


## affectionate

Ես ինքս տանը հոլովակներով զբաղվում եմ յոգայով, ճիշտ է առավոտյան ու կարծեմ վիմայանա յոգա, ուղղակի  ուզում եմ հասկանալ յոգան էնքան արդյունավետ ա, որ փոխարինի, օրինակ պրեսսի վարժություններին

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ինքս տանը հոլովակներով զբաղվում եմ յոգայով, ճիշտ է առավոտյան ու կարծեմ վիմայանա յոգա, ուղղակի  ուզում եմ հասկանալ յոգան էնքան արդյունավետ ա, որ փոխարինի, օրինակ պրեսսի վարժություններին


Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ արդյունքի ես ուզում հասնել: Բայց ընդհանրապես մկանները զարգացնելու հարցում յոգան շատ արդյունավետ ա: Ուղղակի կրկնում եմ. խոսքը բնական զարգացման մասին ա:

----------


## anhush

> Բարև բոլորին, ակումբում նորեկ եմ ու առաջին գրառումներիցս է, թեման բացել եմ սպորտ բաժնում, քանի որ ցանկանում եմ  որ այստեղ յոգային անդրադառնանք միայն որպես սպորտ: Գիտեմ, որ ակումբում ստաժավոր յոգեր կան , ուզում եմ կարծիք հարցնել, արդյոք ավելի արդյունավետ է զբաղվել յոգայով մարմինը կարգի բերելու, մկաններ զարգացնելու համար, թե տանջվել մարզասրահում այնուամենայնիվ պետք է: Հուսով եմ կարձագանքեք


Շաբաթական վեց օր հաճախում եմ մարզասրահ- օրաական 1.5 - 2 ժամ: վազը պարտադիր է - 40 րոպե: երկու օր լողղավազան- 30 րոպե- 1 կմ:
Ունեմ մոտ մարդիկ, ովքեր հաճախում են յոգայի, խաթխա յոգա: 
իմ դիտարկումենրը
երկուսն էլ օգտակար են էնքանով, որքանով որ դա անես սիստեմատիկաբար - ու ամենակարևորը ճիշտ:
յոգան բայց մենակ սպորտ չէ: իսկ ավելի ճիշտ յոգան կարծես հեչ էլ սպորտ չէ:
Մկանոտվելու համար դա էֆեկտիվ չէ:  
Ես օգտվում եմ յոգայի մի քանի  պոզաներից, հակառակը, մկաններից ձգվածությունը հանելու ու պարապմունքներից հետո հանգստացնելու համար:
նաև յոգայի շնչառական մասում լիքը օգտավետ մարզանքներ կա հետագա սպրոտային պարապմունքի համար:
հետևույթուն- ճիշտը համատեղել է: կոնկրետ իմանալով թե ինչ ես ուզում արդյունքում ստանալ:

----------


## Ուկկումու

Մեր տանը մի հատ լավ գիրք կա՝ 
как продлить годы жизни, целительная йога

Ուղղակի երբ տանն եմ անում, շնչառական վարժություններ անելու հավես չկա մի տեսակ: Հիմնականում ֆիզ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեր տանը մի հատ լավ գիրք կա՝ 
> *как продлить годы жизни*, целительная йога
> 
> Ուղղակի երբ տանն եմ անում, շնչառական վարժություններ անելու հավես չկա մի տեսակ: Հիմնականում ֆիզ


Էս վերջերս մի գիտնական իրա հետազոտության պրեզենտացիան ա արել: Պարզվում ա՝ իրոք ֆիզիկական վարժությունները երկարացնում են կյանքը ու երկարացնում են երեք տարով: Բայց... ֆիզիկական վարժությունների վրա ծախսած ժամանակը հենց երեք տարի ա: Հարց ա առաջանում՝ ու՞մ ա պետք  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս վերջերս մի գիտնական իրա հետազոտության պրեզենտացիան ա արել: Պարզվում ա՝ իրոք ֆիզիկական վարժությունները երկարացնում են կյանքը ու երկարացնում են երեք տարով: Բայց... ֆիզիկական վարժությունների վրա ծախսած ժամանակը հենց երեք տարի ա: Հարց ա առաջանում՝ ու՞մ ա պետք


Եթե հաճույքով ես անում, վայելում ես էդ երեք տարին:

----------


## Արէա

> Եթե հաճույքով ես անում, վայելում ես էդ երեք տարին:


Գումարած դրան լավացնում ես էն մնացած տարիների որակը։

----------

Շինարար (22.12.2015)

----------


## Tirim-tim

Տարբեր տեսակի սպորտով էլ եմ զբաղվել, յոգայով էլ մոտ վերջին երկու տարին։ Պարբերաբար զբաղվելու դեպքում բոլոր մկաններն էլ զարգանում են, ուժեղանում, ընդ որում ամբողջ մարմնում հավասար չափով։  Բացի դրանից նաև ճկունություն է տալիս յոգան, ինչը կարծում եմ կարևոր է, քանի որ քանի դեռ ճկուն ես, մարմինդ երիտասարդ է մնում։ Յոգայի առավելություններից են շնչառական վարժությունները, որոնք, համենայն դեպս ինձ, օգնում են երբ սիրտս է խառնում, գլուխս է ինչ֊ինչ պատճառներով ցավում, հուզվում եմ։ Մեկ այլ օգուտ յոգայից մեդիտացիան է, կամ հայերեն խոկումը։ Խոկման շնորհիվ էլ ավելի հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված ես դառնում։ Ինչևէ, շատ կարևոր է ուսուցչի դերը։ Մի քանի հոգու մոտ եղել եմ, վերջին ուսուցիչից լավը կարծում եմ Հայասանում դժվար թե լինի։
Ընդհանրապես յոգան ապրելակերպ է, բայց կարելի է և որպես սպորտի մոտենալ։
Ավելի ակտիվ սպորտի մասին։ Զբաղվել եմ շատ ակտիվ, մարմնի բոլոր մկաններն աշխատեցնող, ուժեղություն ու ճկունություն ապահովող սպորտով՝ կապոեիրայով։ Ընտրել կապոեիրայի ու յոգայի մեջ չեմ կարող։ Մի պահ կարողանում էի հարմարեցնել, շաբաթը մի օր յոգայի գնալ, մի օր կապոեիրայի, իդելական էր  :Smile:

----------


## anhush

> Տարբեր տեսակի սպորտով էլ եմ զբաղվել, յոգայով էլ մոտ վերջին երկու տարին։ Պարբերաբար զբաղվելու դեպքում բոլոր մկաններն էլ զարգանում են, ուժեղանում, ընդ որում ամբողջ մարմնում հավասար չափով։  Բացի դրանից նաև ճկունություն է տալիս յոգան, ինչը կարծում եմ կարևոր է, քանի որ քանի դեռ ճկուն ես, մարմինդ երիտասարդ է մնում։ Յոգայի առավելություններից են շնչառական վարժությունները, որոնք, համենայն դեպս ինձ, օգնում են երբ սիրտս է խառնում, գլուխս է ինչ֊ինչ պատճառներով ցավում, հուզվում եմ։ Մեկ այլ օգուտ յոգայից մեդիտացիան է, կամ հայերեն խոկումը։ Խոկման շնորհիվ էլ ավելի հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված ես դառնում։ Ինչևէ, շատ կարևոր է ուսուցչի դերը։ Մի քանի հոգու մոտ եղել եմ, վերջին ուսուցիչից լավը կարծում եմ Հայասանում դժվար թե լինի։
> Ընդհանրապես յոգան ապրելակերպ է, բայց կարելի է և որպես սպորտի մոտենալ։
> Ավելի ակտիվ սպորտի մասին։ Զբաղվել եմ շատ ակտիվ, մարմնի բոլոր մկաններն աշխատեցնող, ուժեղություն ու ճկունություն ապահովող սպորտով՝ կապոեիրայով։ Ընտրել կապոեիրայի ու յոգայի մեջ չեմ կարող։ Մի պահ կարողանում էի հարմարեցնել, շաբաթը մի օր յոգայի գնալ, մի օր կապոեիրայի, իդելական էր


էտ "խոկել" բառը եթե չեմ խառնում, սեքսուալ բնույթ ունի

----------

